# empfehlt mir eine entwicklungsumgebung



## Salzer (4. Sep 2003)

hallo ihr lieben,

wer schon einmal einen beitrag von mir aus den letzten tagen gelesen hat, weiß evtl., daß ich bis jetzt immer alles mit BlueJ gemacht habe.

für einen studenten ist das ganz günstig, wenn er (theoretisch) in der lage sein soll, eine sprache wie java nachzubauen - damit meine ich kein programm, sondern die sprache selber - und mache natürlich spass...

naja, also: ihr kennt sicher alle solche entwicklungsumgebungen wie visual studio von microsaft - für visual basic, c++. dann gibts da noch delphi/kylix (sozusagen visual turbo pascal).

was ich gerne wissen wollte, ist: wenn ich so eine entwicklungsumgebung benutzen will, mit folgenden groben features, was sollte ich da nehmen bzw. beachten?

- kompilieren auf knopfdruck
- starten der main zum "gucken wie es geworden ist" (visual c++)
- evtl. eingebettetes ausführen von einzelklassen (wie halt BlueJ)
- evtl. drag&drop-plug&play-wysiwyg (wie eben visualbasic / delphi)
- und alles, was ihr sonst noch benutzt...

ich hoffe, ihr findet meine frage nicht zu trivial... 

ich würde auch eine umfrage starten - wie sie hier angeboten wird, weiß aber nicht genau, was da passiert. könnte mir auch mal noch einer erklären... 

die frage wäre: welche entwicklungsumgebungen nehmt ihr.

wäre vielleicht ganz interessant für alle, oder?


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Sep 2003)

Ein sehr guter kostenloser IDE den ich seit einigen Tagen benutze, ist GEL. Er ist vollständig an seine Bedürfnisse verstellbar. Man kann sehr viele Verhalten an seine Wünsche anpassen. Besitzt Code Vervollständigung und vieles mehr. In der neusten Version gibt es für GEL sogar eine deutsche Übersetzung. Das einzige was GEL nicht hat, ist ein GUI Designer. Aber mal ehrlich, unter Java würde ich sowieso keinen GUI Designer benutzten.

Auch sehr schön ist JCreator, ist im Vergleich zu GEL aber kaum besser und kostet Geld (die Pro Version).

Um alle Wünsche zu erfüllen, wäre JBuilder wohl die beste Wahl. Allerdings kostet es einiges, und mir persöhnlich ist JBuilder ein wenig zu umfangreich.


----------



## bummerland (4. Sep 2003)

dafür haben wir bereites ein thema in unserem Forum: 

http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=11


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2003)

Ich benutze den JavaEditor.

http://www.bildung.hessen.de/abereich/inform/skii/material/java/editor.htm


----------

